# المنتديات الإسلامية > المكتبة الصوتية الإسلامية >  >  My Violin - Turkey sad music

## Princess

* العازف Murat Sakaryali  ..* 
* من البوم My Violin* 







**




*Allı Garrah*



الأنفصال


* Ayrılık*


نياح


* Ağıt*


بالام (( لا ادري ربما اسم مكان !!))

* Balam* 


البحر


* Deniz Koumlp* 



كما فعلت سابقا

* Evvelim Sen Oldun*


الحزن .. نسخه موسيقيه صافيه


* Hüzün Akustik Versiyon*


الحزن ( مكس " خليط ")

* Hüzün (Ambient Mix)*


احلامك على شط البحر


*The Seaside Of Your Dreams*

*البعيده*
 
*Uzaklarda


دمتم بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن
*

----------


## ليلاس

*جميل ما قدمتي غاليتي { برنسيسه ..*

*الله يعطييك العافية ع المجهود ..*

*لآ خلآ و لآ عدم ..*

----------


## Princess

ويعافيش خيه
لا خلا ولا عدم
دمتي بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سلمت اناملش 
جاري التحميل

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

*جميله تلك الألحان لترافقناا بما يحويه قلباا

::

الف شكر لكِ يالغلا

موفقينـ*

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

مراااحب 

تسلمي غنااتي ع الجهوود
للأسف ما اسمع موسيقى ..~ 

موفقه لكل خير 
دمتي بكل الأماني

----------


## الــــنـــاري

قبل لا اسمعهم وقبل لا انزلهم متاكد ان الالبوم رائع .. بما انه من ذوقك اكيد راح يكون رائع
مشكورة خيتو وماقصرتي والله يعطيك الف عافية

----------

